# Brazilian Sound Quality Competition



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey guys!

Last Sunday we had a car sound quality competition here in Brazil.

Check out the link for some photos: Campeonato Quality Sound - 2010 - Etapas Anteriores


----------

